# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Dick's Sporting Goods to open in Moore

## 3labdad

7) Consider approval of a Sales Tax Rebate Agreement with Dicks Sporting Goods, Inc. Economic Development Page 68
ACTION: __________________________________________________  ________

This is on the Agenda for the Moore City Council.  Looks like Moore may be getting a new sporting goods store.

----------


## metro

This would be great. Academy and Bass Pro really need some competition for reasons stated in other threads on Dicks SG.

Case and point, I went to Bass Pro and Academy yesterday for some camping gear, they have a VERY limited selection, like one aisle of goods or less, many of which were out of stock. All the while they have a whole section of the store for hunting and fishing. Several aisles of just lures.

----------


## Soonerman

Great news there and I agree Metro. But I'd figured Bass Pro would be stocked with camping stuff.

----------


## Easy180

Great addition to Moore...Really will be very few reasons to go outside of Moore to shop by 2014

----------


## swilki

If you really enjoy camping (and I am not talking about Oklahoma camping, but hiking/backpacking to your campsite, not pull up and park) Bass Pro and Academy have a horrible selection of gear IMO. There are really only two options in the OKC area Backwoods and REI.com (so I guess really just one). Never been to a Dicks SG, but I will sure give them a try. Great news!

----------


## lasomeday

Dick's is not quite as good for camping. They don't compare to REI.  REI is the standard for all others to compare in the camping/hiking realm.

----------


## metro

I agree.  Bass Pro and Academy were VERY underwhelming, pathetic selection. Walmart has as much as Academy. I went to Backwoods today. Nice store, but too small and limited selection, although better quality gear. I've been to REI and agree its the gold standard and would LOVE one here. Dicks is limited on camping but still would prefer it over what we have now. I guess fishing rules at local sporting goods stores.

----------


## kevinpate

> ...There are really only two options in the OKC area Backwoods and REI.com (so I guess really just one). ...


Visiting REI in Dallas helps make my youngest son happy he moved there for school.

----------


## Paule4ou

Dicks is currently bidding for remodel on a new location at 2220 West Memorial Road....

----------


## metro

Awesome! What is your news source.

----------


## Soonerman

> Dicks is currently bidding for remodel on a new location at 2220 West Memorial Road....


Is that the Ultimate Electronics space?

----------


## Dustin

> Dicks is currently bidding for remodel on a new location at 2220 West Memorial Road....


Oh please be true!!!

----------


## MDot

> Is that the Ultimate Electronics space?


I looked it up and all the results say it's a Mattress Firm and I do believe there is a Mattress Firm in the Quail Springs Marketplace which is the same shopping strip that Ultimate Electronics is in. I live right around the corner from there so it would be awesome either way.

----------


## mcca7596

I would think it would have to be the Ultimate Electronics space. It's the largest one there, and Mattress Firm seems way too small.

----------


## MDot

> I would think it would have to be the Ultimate Electronics space. It's the largest one there, and Mattress Firm seems way too small.


I'm willing to bet that it is the Ultimate Electronics space, I was just "reporting" my search. I definately want it to go into the Ultimate Electronics space if Dick's is indeed bidding for a remodel there.

----------


## mcca7596

> I was just "reporting" my search.


Oh, I know, I mean when you google that address there are multiples tenants, so it must be 2220 for the whole center (and then suite #'s).

----------


## MDot

> Oh, I know, I mean when you google that address there are multiples tenants, so it must be 2220 for the whole center (and then suite #'s).


I believe you're correct. I was starting to think that was the case but didn't think to actually suggest it.

----------


## okc_bel_air

What about the old Books A Million building?

----------


## Paule4ou

Here is the link.....I will see if I can find plans today which should get us the actual space.

Ultimate Electronics old address was 2120 West Memorial Road.

https://www.bidclerk.com/project.1889677.html?orig=cba

----------


## Paule4ou

1889677_01__T1.0_COVER.pdf

----------


## mcca7596

> 1889677_01__T1.0_COVER.pdf


Wow, thanks. The site plan on this shows it to be the Shops at Quail Springs, north of the Turnpike. I can't figure out the location, based on being the intersection of Penn and 140th, it makes it look like it would be in the Target parking lot.  LOL

----------


## Paule4ou

I completely agree....something is not right with the plan. I left a message with the develop to ask for clarification.

----------


## metro

No, north of the Target, in that vacant field.

----------


## Paule4ou

> No, north of the Target, in that vacant field.


Then that would be a Penn address. The plans state 2201 West Memorial Road so I believe the plans have the wrong address...

----------


## Dustin

Very nice.  I wonder what is going in next to the walmart on Penn in between the discount tire and freddys.  They cleared a HUGE area there.

----------


## MDot

> Very nice.  I wonder what is going in next to the walmart on Penn in between the discount tire and freddys.  They cleared a HUGE area there.


I noticed that as well. My guess is they're finally expanding that neighborhood on 122nd just east of Penn across the street from Heritage Hall. Probably an inaccurate guess, but nevertheless a guess.

----------


## Soonerman

So it looks like OKC is getting a Dick's Sporting Goods after all.

----------


## MDot

> So it looks like OKC is getting a Dick's Sporting Goods after all.


Looks like it may be two Dick's Sporting Goods. One in Moore and one on the Edmond side of the Kilpatrick Turnpike.

----------


## Soonerman

I also think Dick's would do well in Midwest City as well as westside of town on I-40.

----------


## MDot

> I also think Dick's would do well in Midwest City as well as westside of town on I-40.


Speaking of MWC, wasn't there a plan at one point (recently) for a Dick's to go in somewhere there? However, if I remember correctly the plan fell through.

And I know lasomeday was saying that Dick's Sporting Goods was close to finalizing a deal to build out by the new Outlet Mall not too long ago. Not sure if that's still the case but I remember it being said.

----------


## Soonerman

> Speaking of MWC, wasn't there a plan at one point (recently) for a Dick's to go in somewhere there? However, if I remember correctly the plan fell through.
> 
> And I know lasomeday was saying that Dick's Sporting Goods was close to finalizing a deal to build out by the new Outlet Mall not too long ago. Not sure if that's still the case but I remember it being said.


They were also originally supposed to come to UNP as well. Don't know what happend there.

----------


## metro

> Looks like it may be two Dick's Sporting Goods. One in Moore and one on the Edmond side of the Kilpatrick Turnpike.


 That's still OKC, but yes closer to Edmond.

----------


## metro

> Speaking of MWC, wasn't there a plan at one point (recently) for a Dick's to go in somewhere there? However, if I remember correctly the plan fell through.
> 
> And I know lasomeday was saying that Dick's Sporting Goods was close to finalizing a deal to build out by the new Outlet Mall not too long ago. Not sure if that's still the case but I remember it being said.


originally there was a development at Memorial and Western including a Dicks, but it fell through when economy tanked.

----------


## MDot

> originally there was a development at Memorial and Western including a Dicks, but it fell through when economy tanked.


I was pretty sure this wasn't the first rumbling I've heard of Dick's going in up in this area. I just hope it doesn't repeat course.

----------


## soonermike

Interesting article in okcBIZ News

http://okc.biz/oklahoma/article-6204...-business.html

"With a Dicks Sporting Goods hopefully opening this year, Ebreys retail wish list includes the Meat House, which opened a store in Edmond last year, and Whole Foods Market."

----------


## Easy180

> Interesting article in okcBIZ News
> 
> http://okc.biz/oklahoma/article-6204...-business.html
> 
> "With a Dick’s Sporting Goods hopefully opening this year, Ebrey’s retail wish list includes the Meat House, which opened a store in Edmond last year, and Whole Foods Market."


Great news on Dicks but even though landing Whole Foods isn't likely it would be wise for them to locate in Moore which would grab Norman and the south siders

----------


## soonermike

"The Deal is Done: Dick's Sporting Goods to Open in Moore"

http://www.mooremonthly.com/index.ph...s&news_id=1258

----------


## Martin

> The store is one of four planned for the metro Oklahoma City area. The company's strategy is to open all four stores simultaneously.


i wonder where the other three are going in at? -M

edit:  from another thread, looks like one of them is going in on i-40 west.

----------


## jedicurt

> i wonder where the other three are going in at? -M


one is going in off of I-40 between Rockwell and MacCarther... between home depot and best buy. 
one is going in at penn north of Memorial...  just north of target
and i have heard that one is going in on northwest expressway, though i have not been able to confirm this or find the exact location

----------


## OklahomaNick

Very excited about Dicks Sporting Goods coming to the OKC Metro Area!

----------


## mcca7596

> one is going in off of I-40 between Rockwell and MacCarther... between home depot and best buy. 
> one is going in at penn north of Memorial...  just north of target
> and i have heard that one is going in on northwest expressway, though i have not been able to confirm this or find the exact location


I had heard Midwest City in addition to Moore, Memorial, and I-40 and Macarthur.

----------


## TAYGARLAN

Its being built out off 1-40 and rockwell

----------


## Dekoung

I like Dick's better than Academy and was disappointed that it was Academy who came to UNP.  I will probably check out Dick's whenever they open in Moore.  What do you all think of Dick's?

----------


## Soonerman

I think it's about time that Academy got some competition in OKC.

----------


## Easy180

I was hoping for a blockbuster grab of Cabela's but Dicks will do just fine

----------


## rcjunkie

> I like Dick's better than Academy and was disappointed that it was Academy who came to UNP.  I will probably check out Dick's whenever they open in Moore.  What do you all think of Dick's?


Same stuff, smaller stores, comparable prices.

----------


## oneforone

Everything I read about it online appears to be negative.  The only stores that will lose business to Dicks is the department stores. Every that shops Academy regularly will still shop there. Academy as much to worry about as Walmart does when a Big Lots opens across the street. (which is not all that much)

----------


## MDot

Why is this in the Norman section? I know you mentioned UNP but they're building this in Moore, which is even in your title?

----------


## soonerliberal

> Same stuff, smaller stores, comparable prices.


Except the quality of products at Dick's is higher... For example, Academy doesn't have a large North Face or Patagonia selection like most Dicks.

----------


## MDot

> Why is this in the Norman section? I know you mentioned UNP but they're building this in Moore, which is even in your title?


Forgot to mention, I'm with you on liking Dick's better than Academy.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Everything I read about it online appears to be negative.  The only stores that will lose business to Dicks is the department stores. Every that shops Academy regularly will still shop there. Academy as much to worry about as Walmart does when a Big Lots opens across the street. (which is not all that much)


except that Dicks is more like the Walmart and academy is closer to the big lots/kmart

----------


## MDot

> except that Dicks is more like the Walmart and academy is closer to the big lots/kmart


+1

----------


## pure

I think it really depends on your sport/hobby that you're in. I'm a cyclist and Academy is 99% worthless (I've bought a tube from them once), they sell the same exact brands that Wal-Mart does and their best bike is about $250 or so but you can go to Dick's and get more reputable brands with bikes that are over $1000, although I still do most of my shopping at an actual bike shop.

----------


## inquisitive_mind

> one is going in off of I-40 between Rockwell and MacCarther... between home depot and best buy. 
> one is going in at penn north of Memorial...  just north of target
> and i have heard that one is going in on northwest expressway, though i have not been able to confirm this or find the exact location


Maybe the one on Northwest Expressway will be in that old Border's location.

----------


## Soonerman

I would think the Borders store would be too small unless they're going to raze it

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Big names keep retail booming in Moore | NewsOK.com

----------


## Easy180

> Big names keep retail booming in Moore | NewsOK.com


Excited about the Italian place and I'm sure the Mrs will flip over a Hemispheres nearby...Keep em coming

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Excited about the Italian place and I'm sure the Mrs will flip over a Hemispheres nearby...Keep em coming


One of four metro area Dick's Sporting Goods stores will open next week on SW 19 in Moore, *and Hemispheres*, the upscale furniture concept by Hobby Lobby, has plans to open a Moore store in the spring.. What is Hemipsheres I've never seen one before??

----------


## HangryHippo

Moore's retail scene is booming, but I can't believe the bungled mess that the development that houses Warren has turned into.  That thing is a design nightmare with its horrendous layout.  Why didn't they put a little forethought into the whole thing and design something where the pieces seem to fit?

----------


## rxis

Oh, yeah! I know a number of Mrs are certaintly looking forward to Hemispheres, including mine. 

I heard Dick's products were overpriced but it seems like their prices are competitive. My only complaint is Dick's doesn't carry handguns!

----------

